# 71 goat with a 2004 motor & trans



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

So I'm hanging around the salvage yard today telling my buddy, the owner, that I have this 1971 GTO convertible torn apart in my garage and I hope to have it running by spring. He asks is it an original motor car & I tell him it isn't.
He tells me that he can get me a 6 speed drive train & motor from a 2004 GTO for between $3500. & $5500. 

He's got me thinking... I have a rebuilt 455 motor sitting on the engine stand
that came with the car... 

Any thoughts or opinions on the idea of a new motor & trans in an old car. My wrench tells me the electronics wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I read somewhere cannot recall where but in some magazine, an LS2 motor was installed in a classic GTO. From what I recall, the reviews were good and the owner was proud as punch and the car screams. I have been thinking ever since why hasn't anyone else done this? As long as you don't care about matching numbers or period correctness, go for it! New technology in an old GTO. If I had the chance I'd do it.

Maybe someone else on here has seen that same article and can chime in.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Yeah, there was one at GTOAA nationals and it looked sweet.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a guy who installed an LS2 into an 88 TA.
http://www.highperformancepontiac.com/features/hppp_0710_1988_pontiac_trans_am_ls2_engine/index.html


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

Got a call today from my buddy who was at a salvage auction.. 06 gto with a six speed, 5 miles on the clock, rolled and totaled. Wasn't much left of the car. It sold for $5500. I'm not ready to pull the trigger on the idea yet but it's good to know it can be done fairly cheap..


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I would think that an LS2 would be way better than a 455


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

Jeffs386 said:


> I would think that an LS2 would be way better than a 455


No doubt, but the LS2 is gonna add $10,000 or so to the restoration and I paid $3.72 a gallon for diesel today... Gotta admit I'm a little concerned about where things are going with the fuel situation this winter..


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

Jeffs386 said:


> I would think that an LS2 would be way better than a 455


there's no replacement for displacement until you get to FI but then you add the same boost to a same ratio of cubes and you'll see there's still no replacement for displacement.:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

koman said:


> there's no replacement for displacement until you get to FI but then you add the same boost to a same ratio of cubes and you'll see there's still no replacement for displacement.:cheers


I dunno, I would think with the new tech, roller lifters, better combustion chambers, all aluminum and whatnot...that the LS2 would be better then the ole 455. Unless it was built to the hilt or somethin.


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

Go with the 6L motor. It'll out run, out handle, and get better gas mileage than the tank motor.. 

Trust me...  


PS

That's too much money for that setup.. I paid $1500 for my 6L motor (iron block, but still lighter than any Pontiac motor) and $300 for my auto trans..


----------

